# the second highest tier... - to June 28



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking works to move from the 2nd tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. (This is the beginning of a new cycle of voting. When we finish voting on the second tier, it will move on to the third tier, and so on.)

The winner (or winners in the event of a 2-way tie) of this poll will be promoted to the highest tier, joining Beethoven's 9th symphony as our most strongly recommended work... and the next time we start a new cycle of voting, it will even have a chance to become our single most strongly recommended work.

The loser of this poll, however, will be demoted to the 3rd tier. (But we won't move down any works if two works tie for last place. And in the event of a 3-way tie, well, we won't move anything and we'll just go on to the 3rd tier!)

Of course all works will have a chance to continue climbing the next time we do whatever tier they land on.

Usually we would do such a small tier with such familiar works in a short time, but in an effort to include more people than usual, we'll leave this open 7 days.

Have fun! Also, please be considerate! Someone, hopefully, will be influenced by our selections!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll bump this to keep it on the first page.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Only two days left for voting here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One day to go. I won't bump this thread again. It's pretty clear which work will be promoted to the top tier but there may still be some doubt about which one (if either) is going to be placed down on the 3rd tier. 

Within a week or so of this poll finishing, I'll start a poll for the 3rd tier....


----------

